# Indian Lake Ice Report



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Spent a few hours today driving around the lake today checking differnet spots. Were alot of cars at Blackhawk ramp, rumor is someone went through. Only in a few feet of water and wasn't hurt. No one at Cranberry and didn't look alie anyone has been there. Black Bird Basin were a few so I walked out to talk to them. They were sitting on four inches and just a few feet away was 2 inches or less. There was a hole three feet across that someone either fell through or may have used a spud to fish a large hole. Can't figure the ice out, there were alot of snowmobiles out but the ice seems to vary alot. I'm going out tomorrow but everyone be careful ,don't take the ice thickness for granted. Just my 2 cents


----------

